# Scary experience at the gun shop



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I was picking up my HK 45 today and I had a strange experience in the store. Two thuggish looking kids (maybe 22 yrs old) come in with their hats sideways wife beaters baggy sweat pants etc... 

They ask for some "bullets" The guy responded what kinds of "bullets" do you need. they said for a handgun, but they didn't know what kind. So they started looking at the size to try to find the correct one. I believe that it was a 357 after looking at the other bullets (I don't know how they knew based on size). 

The guy then asked what type of gun revolver or auto. The kid said it's not an auto you have to keep on pulling the trigger to make it shoot :smt104. They finally determined that it was an auto loading pistol after some more dialog. Then the guy asked do you what target ammo or hollow points. He stood there with a blank look on his face then said hollow points. He rang him up and the kids were surprised that they only got 20 for 17 dollars. 

The thing that scares me is. They don't know what kind of gun they had so how could they have legally purchased the gun. And they were buying hollow points so they were obviously not out shooting targets..


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I hope that the store has them on the video camera, and saves a copy. The Police may be in soon to trace the ammo.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

He should have sold him blanks. :buttkick: :smt033

Here in NY, they often ask you for your permit before they'll sell handgun ammunition. If you mention that it's for a carbine, they'll back down. I'd imagine that most troublemakers don't know a carbine from a combine.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

what's a combine 

jus' kiddin'


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> what's a combine
> 
> jus' kiddin'


A combine is the all-in-one meal, doncha know.

jus' kiddin' deuce


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice! As much as I enjoy seeing new shooters taking up the sport, some people are just down right scary.

If it were my place, I think I would have asked them to bring the gun in to be sure, written down the serial number...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That shows 2 different forms of Stupid, first the punks tring to buy ammo for whatthey don't know. Second and to me at least worse is the clerk selling them ammo that might or might not work in the gun they have. The clerk should have refused the sale until the customer knew what caliber to buy.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I won't sell to people like this, and I am amazed he did. I have a rule: if you don't know what your gun is or what it shoots, I can't help you and I won't. I also won't sell you "a pocket full" of anything. I have know people who bought a gun for their bedside table and have never shot it, but they know what it is and what ammo it holds. Most know. I get a really bad feeling if you don't know what ammo your gun takes. I also get a really bad feeling when you ask for something like a holster or anything for your "Glock 9" but don't know what Glock 9 it is and get pissed off when I explain you have to know the model number of a gun to get accessories for it.

How do you not know what you own?!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The shop owner should have shot them when they came in the door for not wearing their hats the right way then I would have sold them either 460's or 500 mags and tell them to use a hammer to make them fit.

If I was that shop owner I would not have sold them to these punks. I'm sure they would use them in an illegal way and make all gun owners look bad. I was in a shop once in CT an employee told these punks to buy somewhere else. You could tell they would not use the fire arm in the right way.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

$17 for 20? And I thought the local shop committed highway robbery with their Sierra line. That's a lot of money for copper-jacketed lead with a hole in it. I don't see the harm in selling them bullets. If they don't know enough to seat them in a case with some powder and a primer, the worst they can do is throw them at someone.

Glock 9? Isn't that one of those really expensive ceramic pistols made in Germany? Oh that's right, that was the Glock 7. Silly me. They don't show up on airport X-ray machines.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Revolver said:


> $17 for 20? And I thought the local shop committed highway robbery with their Sierra line. That's a lot of money for copper-jacketed lead with a hole in it. I don't see the harm in selling them bullets. If they don't know enough to seat them in a case with some powder and a primer, the worst they can do is throw them at someone.


hehe the "bullets" that they were looking for was a box of ammo 

In PA when you transfer a gun or buy one there is a section at the bottom that lists the make,model and caliber of the firearm. So I am sure they bought the gun off of the street if they didn't know what caliber it was


----------



## SuperDave (May 19, 2007)

i'm fairly new to handguns and guns in general but i research the the gun make model caliber all the good stuff before i make a purchase. One time i needed AK-47 ammo but i didn't know the caliber. I was a bit noobish but not dangerous.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Revolver said:


> Glock 9? Isn't that one of those really expensive ceramic pistols made in Germany? Oh that's right, that was the Glock 7. Silly me. They don't show up on airport X-ray machines.


nice obscure "Die Hard" referrence :smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, the media picked up on much of that BS and propagated it before doing any fact checking...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock#.22Plastic_pistol.22_myths


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt082:smt082:smt082


spacedoggy said:


> The shop owner should have shot them when they came in the door for not wearing their hats the right way then I would have sold them either 460's or 500 mags and tell them to use a hammer to make them fit.
> 
> If I was that shop owner I would not have sold them to these punks. I'm sure they would use them in an illegal way and make all gun owners look bad. I was in a shop once in CT an employee told these punks to buy somewhere else. You could tell they would not use the fire arm in the right way.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm just amazed at what people will do and say in gun shops. It isn't cool to not know what you own. And it isn't cool to call a gun a "gat" in a gun shop. 

Anyway, had a guy one time looking for a holster for his gun. He didn't know the make or model of the gun, but he knew it was a .45. I keep trying to get what the gun is out of him so I can help him find a holster. So finally, real nasty like, he whips the gun out of his bag, slams it down on the counter, and says, "HOLSTER! THIS!" It was a Sig P220. So I took it, tucked it into my wasteband and walked off down the counter away from him. He about lays an egg and catches up to me. "What are you doing?!" "You said holster this, so I did." 

Yes, I gave it back, but it hurt me badly to do so.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

This reminds me of the time years back when I managed an auto part store. Got customers all time that didn't know what size engine, how many cylinders, or even what year their vehicle was. When you deal with the public, you run into all kinds of idiots.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sucklead, That guy with the SIG was lucky. Around here, such action would have had him looking at the muzzles of the carry piece of every salesperson in the store. The day that I ordered my PT 92 I saw another customer behave in an unsafe manner with his pistol. My salesman who was on the phone, flinched, and told me later that the guy didn't know how lucky he was.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, he was more lucky that I was the only armed sales person there at the time. And my brain goes into over ride in a situation like that. I flinched, but he unhanded the gun quickly and my hand grabbed it before I even thought about it. So I went ahead and put it in my belt. LOL!


----------



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I heard this exact story about a year or two ago on another gun forum. I think it was packing.org.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Should have sent the young lads packing, or enrolled them in a firearms safety class.


----------

